# Has respect for our game diminished?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering everyones opinions on this. With the push for inches, the big deer, elk, etc. in magazine, webpages, social media, etc. has the hunting community for the most part lost sight of respect for our game? 

My personal opinion from what I've seen, is yes. Too many people are throwing hunting into a curve IMO it shouldn't be. I watched a show on the Sporstmen channel called whitetail pros or something, and it just kind of disgusted me. There scopes give them points for deer they see and "take". They don't actually kill the deer they just fire a blank shot and get points if it would have hit the deer. Hunting isn't a video game, personally I have to say I don't like a lot of things that cross my path whether by facebook, instagram, magazine, or other forms of media. People who shoot 500 yards+ to me or even 400 yards+ even if they are dead accurate are not so much hunting as they are just shooting. The animal has no idea they are there, they're a skilled shooter, not a skilled hunter. I also hate all the stupid names that have come into play with groups such as tines up who have to come up with 10 different terms for everything that has to do with deer and elk. I just find some of the things we see today ridiculous what is your opinons?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you consider any of that "disrespectful" to game?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Besides the Long distance shooting I do agree with you on that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just wondering everyones opinions on this. With the push for inches, the big deer, elk, etc. in magazine, webpages, social media, etc. has the hunting community for the most part lost sight of respect for our game?
> 
> My personal opinion from what I've seen, is yes. Too many people are throwing hunting into a curve IMO it shouldn't be. I watched a show on the Sporstmen channel called whitetail pros or something, and it just kind of disgusted me. There scopes give them points for deer they see and "take". They don't actually kill the deer they just fire a blank shot and get points if it would have hit the deer. Hunting isn't a video game, personally I have to say I don't like a lot of things that cross my path whether by facebook, instagram, magazine, or other forms of media. People who shoot 500 yards+ to me or even 400 yards+ even if they are dead accurate are not so much hunting as they are just shooting. The animal has no idea they are there, they're a skilled shooter, not a skilled hunter. I also hate all the stupid names that have come into play with groups such as tines up who have to come up with 10 different terms for everything that has to do with deer and elk. I just find some of the things we see today ridiculous what is your opinons?


Well, you answered your own question. Your post is filled with YOUR opinion. So I would say the correct answer is it is a matter of opinion.

Regardless, generalization can be dangerous and can be a poor representation of the true picture.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

brendo said:


> Besides the Long distance shooting I do agree with you on that.


And here we go again with this sh**....


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Forget respect for the game... how about just some respect for each other.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

How about them Cougars?

:rotfl:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kind of like a bunch of buddies flock shooting at deer from the road until it's gutshot. Now that's respect.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Kind of like a bunch of buddies flock shooting at deer from the road until it's gutshot. Now that's respect.


ouch


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the Long distance shooting I do agree with you on that.
> ...


I witnessed a guy shooting 1500 yds on the rifle hunt took 3 shots he wasn't sure where a single one went. Is it illegal, no. In my personal opinion do I think it is disrectful to the animal yes.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

brendo said:


> I witnessed a guy shooting 1500 yds on the rifle hunt took 3 shots he wasn't sure where a single one went. Is it illegal, no. In my personal opinion do I think it is disrectful to the animal yes.


He isn't a long range hunter than, he is a jack*** with a gun. Unless you actually know what the hell your gun is doing at long distance, you are just guessing and going beyond your means. People do that at 2-300 yards with a rifle all the time, they are bigger A-holes than someone who knows what they are doing, in my mind. People stretch Muzzleloaders and bows beyond THE INDIVIDUALS capable range. This is a people issue, not the type of hunting.

I have a bigger problem with the flock shooting, people steeling animals, shooting at other people, party hunting etc.... What's funny is those same people will point the finger at people who have spent hundreds of hours with ballistic charts, re-loaders, and their rifle.

People love to comment on things they never would understand. They say its easy because they don't want to give credit to a guy that hiked 5-10 miles and shot a trophy at 750 yards, right in the vitals. He didn't guess, he practiced his A off! Meanwhile, they drive around on there UTV gut shooting 2 points that another guy already shot in the a** and then yell over who's deer it is.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This isn't a long range thread, fact of the matter is it's an opinion thread and that means it will get long and dirty. Realistically though, HORRIBLE ethics have been in hunting since the beginning of time. Didn't we run thousands of Buffalo off cliffs before my great great great granpappy was even born? It has and will always be an issue.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

leaving the camper camped all summer, treestands that never move............

the worst though has got to be leaving the designated trail though IMO.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait, a camper actually camping? My treestands don't move themselves. Oh, and "Long Range Hunting", its not hunting, its shooting.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Like I said random it's a personal opinion. I just don't think with how many variables there are in long range shooting and the consequences involved that it's fair to the animal. And there Is always going to be people that make poor decisions and don't have respect it's just how it is unfortunately!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

brendo said:


> How do you consider any of that "disrespectful" to game?


I feel it disrespectful to the game in the fact, the game we hunt has been reduced to a picture taking moment by some to plaster all over the internet and stamp their logo on it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

brendo said:


> Like I said random it's a personal opinion. I just don't think with how many variables there are in long range shooting and the consequences involved that it's fair to the animal. And there Is always going to be people that make poor decisions and don't have respect it's just how it is unfortunately!


Except there are people that understand those variables. If animals could talk I think they would say all hunting is unfair. Whats fair to the animal? Close range hunting has more lost and wounded animals, bet my bottom dollar.

It's an old talk, i just stress the point that its an opinion and a generalization. Unfair is a silly term for killing something.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the difference between shooting a animal at 10 yards or 1000 yards if you are capable of doing it? In either instance the animal will not know that you are there or do you spook them before you pull the trigger on that bow or rifle?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> What is the difference between shooting a animal at 10 yards or 1000 yards if you are capable of doing it? In either instance the animal will not know that you are there or do you spook them before you pull the trigger on that bow or rifle?


Because at 1,000+ yards, the animals senses to pick you up are all but helpless. At 10 yards the animal has every way to pick you up. Im not saying I don't like long range shooters who can accuratly shoot that far , I'm saying it's just more shooting skill at that point then hunting skill.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, after reading this delightful thread here's my takeaway: I need to work on my road hunting, party flock shooting skills since muzzy elk opened this morning. Only then will I truly respect the game.:shock:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Pride and disrespect are two different things. A lot of these guys spend countless hours locating and watching the animals. I would be very happy when it all came together and showing it off is all part of the fun for me! I'm sure they have plenty of respect for the animals they kill especially since they are in nasty terrain that takes a lot of time and effort to get into let alone hunt it!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

klbzdad said:


> Wait, a camper actually camping? My treestands don't move themselves. Oh, and "Long Range Hunting", its not hunting, its shooting.


At what yardage is a shot at game considered long range?

I just need to know if I am one of the individuals being discussed here.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

klbzdad said:


> Wait, a camper actually camping? My treestands don't move themselves. Oh, and "Long Range Hunting", its not hunting, its shooting.


Then why does it have hunting in the name? Duh!

So you are all saying you don't have to find or hunt the animals? 350-360 bulls that are killed at long range walk over to the person hunting... I mean sitting. Horse s***. True ling range hunters, on average, invest wayyy more hours than joe blo. Probably 50-100x the range hours and usually more scout time and field time. Don't believe me? How many long range hunters do you know to dispute that?

Petty opinions by those on the outside looking in.

I solemly swear to sit on my atv next year and shoot at deer with my gun that I have shot less than 2 boxes out of. For the sake of ethics, fair chase, and "hunting".


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

jshuag said:


> At what yardage is a shot at game considered long range?
> 
> I just need to know if I am one of the individuals being discussed here.


Anything further than the judging person has shot.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah.....long range....blah.......unethical.....blah, blah, blah. 

People who put down other sportsmen are unethical in my book. And they are hypocrites too. That's all I have to say about that.--------SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The longer the bullet is in the air the more room for error. Wether it be personal or Mother Nature with a gust of unexpected wind. You guys have every right to do it the way you like to some people just won't agree with it. Such as life.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey 1-I, are you ever gonna post up some good old fashioned hunting pics or are you just gonna continue posting your inflammatory op-ed crap? Maybe they need to make you your own forum so you can quit crapping up the big game section with your BS napkinology.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brendo said:


> The longer the bullet is in the air the more room for error. Wether it be personal or Mother Nature with a gust of unexpected wind. You guys have every right to do it the way you like to some people just won't agree with it. Such as life.


Another one shows his ignorance regarding ballistics and shooting game. By the way......without using your little Google friend, exactly how long is my .620 BC 3200 fps bullet in the air when I shoot at a target 500 yards away? How long is an arrow shot at 300 fps in the air when shot at a target 50 yards away? I know, I know......you have no idea.---------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Another one shows his ignorance regarding ballistics and shooting game. By the way......without using your little Google friend, exactly how long is my .620 BC 3200 fps bullet in the air when I shoot at a target 500 yards away? How long is an arrow shot at 300 fps in the air when shot at a target 50 yards away? I know, I know......you have no idea.---------SS


SS I see your point and fully respect your knowledge regarding ballistics but I have yet to meet anybody that can do that in their head. Having been to nuclear power school I am pretty sharp when it comes to physics. I can't do it. You didn't provide enough information to even figure it out.

I can tell you if they are shot from the same height, at the same time, horizontally, along a perfectly level surface, they will hit the ground precisely at the same time. Gravity does not care how fast something is going.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Skinner, you are right on. My whole point is that the previous poster was disparaging long range shooting (whatever that is) based on the time that a projectile is in the air. This shows his complete misunderstanding of projectile flight and ballistics. There are many variables that would be of justifiable concern.......time of flight is not one of them. Therefore I'm pointing out that he might have been speaking beyond his understanding. ------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Skinner, you are right on. My whole point is that the previous poster was disparaging long range shooting (whatever that is) based on the time that a projectile is in the air. This shows his complete misunderstanding of projectile flight and ballistics. There are many variables that would be of justifiable concern.......time of flight is not one of them. Therefore I'm pointing out that he might have been speaking beyond his understanding. ------SS


agreed. Time of flight has nothing to do with it. In fact if a person wants to take into account the ability of an animal to move or jump do to the sound of a weapon, unless somebody is shooting an arrow that travels faster than 1129 feet per second (good luck with that), one could easily argue that long range hunting could be a more ethical decision than hunting very short range with a bow.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

hunt and let hunt


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

SS you are correct I really am not very savvy when it comes to rifles. And Apparently time in the air has nothing to do with but there is more room for error at longer distances correct? I honestly don't care if people long distance hunt. I understand it takes a lot of work as well. I guess I just don't understand it and it could be cause I'm naive in that part of the hunting world and have just seen the bad side of it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brendo said:


> SS you are correct I really am not very savvy when it comes to rifles. And Apparently time in the air has nothing to do with but there is more room for error at longer distances correct? I honestly don't care if people long distance hunt. I understand it takes a lot of work as well. I guess I just don't understand it and it could be cause I'm naive in that part of the hunting world and have just seen the bad side of it.


I understand. I have also seen the bad side of many types of hunting. No hard feelings, I just don't like to single out any group of sportsmen.......except shed hunters.------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If I can still see it I shoot at it. 400 yard muzzy shot? Hell yeah! 1200 yard rifle shot? If I still have bullets by that time I'm game. I prefer to keep my bow shots under about 115 yards though. I hate watching my arrows for so long before they hit the deer in the guts. And if I see a wounded animal, bet your ass I'm gonna keep shooting because I would rather get to tag it than some bone head that shot it first and didn't drop it. If you can reload fast enough just keep shooting. Its better to wound an animal than let it go unharmed because you would have got at least a chance to kill it. Who knows if there's someone over the next ridge waiting patiently to take your deer away from you while his buddy points his rifle at you.
All wounded animals return to the earth so no harm no foul.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh and eagles suck!
Coyotes don't eat deer!
And there are no lions left in Utah!
Oops almost forgot, there are no spike elk left in the state either!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Oh and eagles suck!
> Coyotes don't eat deer!
> And there are no lions left in Utah!
> Oops almost forgot, there are no spike elk left in the state either!


Take back what you said about eagles.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I honestly wasn't trying to single anyone out. I think we are all in this together! Here is a social media guy that pretty much sums up hunting and respect for the game for me. I guarantee you he has respect for the animals he pursues.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Take back what you said about eagles.


OK I take it back but i will have to replace it with something.........
Sage grouse suck!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

How about turkey's? They're pretty gay.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I can agree with both sides of this. There are people that research and practice at long ranges and those that take their rifle into Lee Kay and have them sight in their rifle for them and then leave without shooting a round.(I witnessed a scary amount of people doing it this year.) The people that practice to those ranges and know what they are doing, I am ok with. It's like anything, you will have responsible and irresponsible people. What defines "long range hunting"? 1000? 500? 300? Or does it depend on the experience and skill of the shooter? Personally, I don't think I would take a shot past 350, but I like to try and get close and know I will make a good shot. To each their own.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that we need to get down to basics on weather we respect the game animals that we hunt and quit arguing about short shots or long shots on game animal. How about thinking about those who leave 1/2-3/4's of the meat on the mountain instead of packing it off. Now to me that is being disrespectful to the animal weather it is a 300 pt mule deer or a scraggy spike buck, or that bull elk that makes that spider bull look like a calf. There is no reason to leave meat on the hill like I have seen the last few years. And yes I have relations that do it. They will take the hinds and back strap and leave the rest to the elements. This year on the deer hunt I saw hanging from a game pole the back quarters of a deer along with its back strap and nothing else. The next day they had added another deer with the same amount. Now to me that is being disrespectful.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Huntin8 said:


> I can agree with both sides of this. There are people that research and practice at long ranges and those that take their rifle into Lee Kay and have them sight in their rifle for them and then leave without shooting a round.(I witnessed a scary amount of people doing it this year.) The people that practice to those ranges and know what they are doing, I am ok with. It's like anything, you will have responsible and irresponsible people. What defines "long range hunting"? 1000? 500? 300? Or does it depend on the experience and skill of the shooter? Personally, I don't think I would take a shot past 350, but I like to try and get close and know I will make a good shot. To each their own.


same thing goes for some inexperienced bow hunters. Same thing goes for some people shooting short range with rifles. Same thing goes for some that hunt with muzzleloaders.

There are people that can shoot fine and can't field dress an animal to save their lives and lose the meat.

Others get it field dressed and then it goes sour before they can get it off of the mountain.

There are others that can do all of that and then end up throwing the meat away because it got freezer burned.

Hunting and all that it entails carries a lot of responsibility.

Lots of people shouldn't hunt.

Everybody has the right to do it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey 1-I, are you ever gonna post up some good old fashioned hunting pics or are you just gonna continue posting your inflammatory op-ed crap? Maybe they need to make you your own forum so you can quit crapping up the big game section with your BS napkinology.------SS


When you stop tripping head first into every one of them.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

brendo said:


> Pride and disrespect are two different things. A lot of these guys spend countless hours locating and watching the animals. I would be very happy one it all came together and showing it off is all part of the fun for me! I'm sure they have plenty of respect for the animals they kill especially since they are in nasty terrain that takes a lot of time and effort to get into let alone hunt it!


You don't listen to enough people then .


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

If you think u can kill it, take the shot. Hunting is about killing animals and feeding the family. Get of your soap box.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> When you stop tripping head first into every one of them.


I challenge you to post a real hunting story about yourself that doesn't include whining, complaining, and excuses as to why someone else kept you from being successful. Just a big picture of 1-I holding up a buck with a big smile on his face. Good luck. I get the feeling that you yap A LOT more than you hunt. Maybe you are so concerned about the politics of hunting because you are a crappy hunter?:^8^:--------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

scartinez said:


> If you think u can kill it, take the shot. Hunting is about killing animals and feeding the family. Get of your soap box.


Although I agree with this 100%, there are a lot of people who could care less about the meat. Only the kill. I for one love all aspects of hunting ESPECIALLY the meat! I could sure do without the bs that goes on in the hills and the sumbitchin poachers though.:x

As for the O.P., 
Is there respect for the animals still? Absolutely
Is there an element of jackasses in all aspects of life and society that don't respect any thing or any one? hell yes! Are they ever going away? Hell no! 
Do you like Dove or Irish Spring?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I challenge you to post a real hunting story about yourself that doesn't include whining, complaining, and excuses as to why someone else kept you from being successful. Just a big picture of 1-I holding up a buck with a big smile on his face. Good luck. I get the feeling that you yap A LOT more than you hunt. Maybe you are so concerned about the politics of hunting because you are a crappy hunter?:^8^:--------SS


I'll post what I see from now on if I remember to take pictures most the time. I don't usually care to take the time for tons of photo ops which is maybe why I don't understand it. I won't post personal hunting photos because I don't see the point, why do I want to post photos to you complete strangers? To hear good job? Don't need it. I'll post photos of the game I see but not personal photos and hunts.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good job


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'll post what I see from now on if I remember to take pictures most the time. I don't usually care to take the time for tons of photo ops which is maybe why I don't understand it. I won't post personal hunting photos because I don't see the point, why do I want to post photos to you complete strangers? To hear good job? Don't need it. I'll post photos of the game I see but not personal photos and hunts.


yet these strangers are the same people that you solicit opinions and advice from on everything from truck repair to muzzloaders to habitat restoration. What do you have to give back 1-I other than telling us that the Monroe is the best place to kill spikes?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'll post what I see from now on if I remember to take pictures most the time. I don't usually care to take the time for tons of photo ops which is maybe why I don't understand it. I won't post personal hunting photos because I don't see the point, why do I want to post photos to you complete strangers? To hear good job? Don't need it. I'll post photos of the game I see but not personal photos and hunts.


Uh huh.....that's what I thought. You have no idea what you are talking about. No experience, Zero credibility. Better cling to your napkins my friend because they're all you got.---------SS


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I think unless you make head cheese out of your kill, you don't give the animal proper respect. What's this world coming too! Worthless younger generation! Glad I'm not relying upon them for my retirement...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Uh huh.....that's what I thought. You have no idea what you are talking about. No experience, Zero credibility. Better cling to your napkins my friend because they're all you got.---------SS


And you're experience is what Internet posts ? Your credibility is what, useless comments and feeding in to every thread I create ? Do you even have napkins to write your useless credibility and experience on ?

You have no idea of my age , my experience, or anything for that matter, but posts on an internet forum, but everything on the internet is the best interpretation of things right? Better recheck your napkin notes to make sure that's true.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> yet these strangers are the same people that you solicit opinions and advice from on everything from truck repair to muzzloaders to habitat restoration. What do you have to give back 1-I other than telling us that the Monroe is the best place to kill spikes?


You are complete strangers, I'm willing to help people, and the best way to get opinions and information is to see what others have to say or the information they have. But I really have no interest in posting my pics and stories , sorry.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Why are hunters always bagging on their own? Archery bagging on rifle, rifle bagging on archery, "true" hunters bagging on "shooters" only...It's a bunch of horse crap. Who the freak cares if hunter A is an archer and takes his shots at 30 yards or less. Who the freak cares if hunter B is an avid long range shooter and shoots his game at 700 yds? Big whooping deal. If they're both proficient and competent, WHY SHOULD WE GIVE A RATS AZZ! There are archers that can't hit a deer 15 yds in front of them, rifle hunters that muff an easy 200 yard broadside shot, and long range hunters that whiff at 700 yards. That is hunting. Know your limits and stick to them. If you don't, then yes, there is a certain amount of disrespect that your are giving the game being hunted.

Hunters would do well to band together instead of ripping each other apart and separating into this or that clique based on their opinion of "what hunting really is". Likewise, we can and should rip the "slob" hunters that put a bad face on hunting, no matter their weapon or method of choice. There are plenty of them...across the board.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

The most disrespect I see for instance would be this like this muzzy year for example, guy shoots a bull opening morning, but when all is said and done the words are like, "well its just a 310" It's not the one I wanted" etc etc, I've seen a lot of discredit that way, quick excuses for not killing the biggest on the mountain. Sure some animals are harder than others but there is no reason to make an excuse so you feel better about yourself, be proud, be happy you can do this, every animal that falls deserves some respect. Make sure before you go that you know how to properly field care for your trophy, and practice with your weapon to know exactly what your capable of.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You are complete strangers, I'm willing to help people, and the best way to get opinions and information is to see what others have to say or the information they have. But I really have no interest in posting my pics and stories , sorry.


Interpreted: I have no stories that are not made up scenarios. It's ok, I do get a chuckle out of you once in a while. You're kind of like the Court Jester around here so carry on. I guess there are plenty of others to provide some cool, substantive stories about real outdoor adventures. --------SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well agree to disagree SS , happy hunting .


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so glad that I actually enjoy hunting. Some people on this forum sound like they need to find a different hobby. 

It's supposed to be enjoyable, fellas. Don't worry so much about what others are doing unless you see them doing illegal acts. Build a bridge and get over yourselves.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as the pictures and stories on this forum, I love them, that is why I am a member, from the big heavy horned animals to the small first deer or elk taken. In fact those are my favorite stories and pics, the person's first animal that they harvest, from kids to adults.

This year I had a muzzy deer tag for the Panguitch unit. I enjoy hunting with my friends and family and the hunt was very enjoyable, I passed on quite a few bucks from spikes to 4x4's and on the last day I had a 25 inch 4x4 at 95 yards, I watched him for a while enjoying seeing him feeding in the aspens, I started to bring the gun up and then&#8230;&#8230; I stopped, I knew that I was taking my daughter and my 16 year old niece up for the rifle hunt and I thought that he might still be there, so I just enjoyed watching him feed and enjoy what he was doing.

I didn't find him on the rifle hunt but my 16 year old niece took her first deer, before the hunt when we were sighting in our rifles and I was seeing how well she shot so I could decide what shots I would let her take I talked about ethics and what I considered ethical hunting and ethical shots, I talked about making sure you felt good about the shot and being respectful to the animals that we were hunting.

I spotted 5 bucks about 175 yards coming into a clearing and told her to take the 1st one since it was a really nice 3x3, they would walk and stop and walk and stop, I told her it was ok to shoot, then while I was waiting for the shot watching in the bino's the second one stepped up next to the first and I thought, oh no, don't shoot, then they separated and she shot, the first two bigger ones just jumped and I saw the third one back hunch up, and I said that you hit the smaller third one back, and she said, that one wasn't moving and I felt it to be a better shot. Wow&#8230;.she really listened.

We walked over and when we got to the deer I showed her how to field dress it and then we took it home, I had her help me skin it out and then being a young buck I had her help me debone it and vacuum pack it , after we were done I cooked up some back strap steaks and we had them for a late dinner. It made for a long day, but the next day her mother called me up and said that she had the happiest 16 year old and thanked me over and over for taking her and giving her a lifelong memory.

What a blast that was for me, one of the best hunts ever and I didn't even take a deer. My son's and my 2 daughters first deer and even their second, third etc. ect. Were more fun than my own hunts.

Like I said, I love the stories and the pictures and that is why I share mine, I am sorry if some don't like it but that is their problem. 

Anyway, the OP asked for opinions and this is mine.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

If we are to claim that hunting is a management tool, than dead is dead, no matter what range/weapon is used. and I wouldn't say this is symptomatic of the newer generation. I'd wager the old school hunters who needed the meat would have loved to have been able to harvest animals at incredibly longer ranges. I like getting in close to the animal but how someone else wants to fill their tag is their business. We're killing these animals, I don't think they care about whatever "respect" you think you're showing them by killing them closer.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Respect comes down to personal accountability. Where your bullet/arrow lands is completely your responsibility. I know guys who can shoot tighter groups at 1200 yards than I can at 400. Know your limits and stay within them. 

The whole reason I'm on this forum is to look at people's pictures and become a better hunter/outdoorsman. Most of us are here for the same reason.


----------

